# ASA Rules for 2013, speed limit changes!



## shootist

The ASA forum has the new rules posted for next year. The big shocker is the 290 fps speed limit for many of the 45 and 50 yard classes (not the women's it appears).


----------



## Logjamb

If ASA leaves the 3% margin of error like in past, that figures to 298.7 fps and still be legal. It could help some. Especially in the Unlimited class that has the extra added 5 yrds. Lol


----------



## shootist

The 3% rule is still in the book. I guess 299 is the new speed limit for many of us? I wonder what prompted all of this.


----------



## drivebytrucker

don't really care for this change myself...hurts the short draw shooters like me and Darin...i've been working on different arrow combinations with different point weights since the Classic...i can throw all that out the window now...

sounds to me with making the 10 ring bigger in the small targets and now with this change i think the ASA will drop some serious bombs as far as distance this year...nothing under 30 yards for us Semi Pros with most shots between 42-52 yards is my guess...with the small targets that far also...

long distance doesn't bother me but i don't care for the new speed limit....


----------



## J Whittington

Darrin, I have no idea why the change.


----------



## Logjamb

I will try to find out from someone. 10 fps more will not be a real noticeable difference IMO. Maybe them big boys with the long arms are having trouble hitting 280. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## outbackarcher

My guess is the change is to try to draw some IBO guys who are not happy with the target change. 290's sounds better than 280's I guess.


----------



## ES21

outbackarcher said:


> My guess is the change is to try to draw some IBO guys who are not happy with the target change. 290's sounds better than 280's I guess.


x2!!!


----------



## J Whittington

I was reading the rules for 2013, didnt see any thing about the 14 ring for the pro shoot down round


----------



## outbackarcher

It says 14's are gone from all competition. So I read that as none.


----------



## J Whittington

thats the way i read it too larry


----------



## Logjamb

I just read that the NFAA raised their speed to 300 fps.


----------



## Garceau

Could it be possible a few orgs are working to bri ng their equipment closer in line

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IBOHunt3D

Interesting. I just posted a thread titled speed limts that talks about imposing a 300fps limit for the major 3D organizations (IBO/ASA) and now I read that NFAA has done just that. Honestly, its not a bad idea. Shooters could cross over from one organization to the other without having to change their setup at all. Get it tuned and find some arrows that will do 300fps, set up your sight, and shoot both ASA and IBO. Economical and convenient.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Hurts oldtimers and guys with short draw.

Quessing it a speed freak game now.

NFAA is going to allow 300fps indoors on Marrel targets! This could get interesting.
DB


----------



## Logjamb

Don't think 300 is considered speed freak. Now 358fps is for sure. I have my 2013 setup ready to go and it is at 286 fps I will not worry with a few more fps. Some might and some may not.


----------



## Babyk

How good will Levi be now???
Can he be beat???


----------



## bhtr3d

Logjamb said:


> I just read that the NFAA raised their speed to 300 fps.


Theirs has been. 300 for some time now...a few yrs


----------



## bhtr3d

OOhhh...he will have some new comps to shoot.....like a young kid....who has world and international records....


----------



## Babyk

bhtr3d said:


> OOhhh...he will have some new comps to shoot.....like a young kid....who has world and international records....


Who??


----------



## bhtr3d

Babyk said:


> Who??


jake marlow......also...i think (not sure) but I think ty adkins also


----------



## Babyk

Ty is a great shot.....should be interesting 

Jake has game also but think Ty is much much better and more skilled


----------



## gaberichter

bhtr3d said:


> OOhhh...he will have some new comps to shoot.....like a young kid....who has world and international records....


Guessing he is talking about Ty. 

I shot 284 last year and will do the same this year. At 26 1/2 inch draw I will just have to get better at that judgin stuff.


----------



## shootist

gaberichter said:


> Guessing he is talking about Ty.


Jacob Marlow and Michael Fryfogle are the real deal. I expect they will both hang with the top guns.


----------



## YankeeRebel

Speed to me is just a faster miss. You still gotta shoot the shot. In my opinion it will NOT change much on the shooters abilities. Either you have the skills or you don't. :thumb:


----------



## Bigjim67

All I have to say is about time!


----------



## carlosii

they didn't mess with my geezer class...fine by me.


----------



## GMBowPro

Jake and Ty are both headed to Open Pro and it should be interesting. Those two are great shooters.


----------



## ccumming

Do we know what classes will have the speed limit change?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Classes that are now 290fps w/ 3% are as follows:
MEN'S PRO 
SENIOR PRO
SEMI- PRO
KNOWN 50
KNOWN 45
OPEN A
OPEN B
SENIOR OPEN
UNLIMITED
LIMITED
CLASSES THAT ARE 280 W/ 3% ERROR
WOMEN'S PRO
SUPER SENIOR
MASTER SENIOR
WOMEN'S OPEN A
WOMEN'S OPEN B
WOMENS KNOWN 40
WOMENS SENIOR 
OPEN C
HUNTER
BOW NOVICE
YOUNG ADULT MALE


----------



## ccumming

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Classes that are now 290fps w/ 3% are as follows:
> MEN'S PRO
> SENIOR PRO
> SEMI- PRO
> KNOWN 50
> KNOWN 45
> OPEN A
> OPEN B
> SENIOR OPEN
> UNLIMITED
> LIMITED
> CLASSES THAT ARE 280 W/ 3% ERROR
> WOMEN'S PRO
> SUPER SENIOR
> MASTER SENIOR
> WOMEN'S OPEN A
> WOMEN'S OPEN B
> WOMENS KNOWN 40
> WOMENS SENIOR
> OPEN C
> HUNTER
> BOW NOVICE
> YOUNG ADULT MALE


nice, so 45-50 have a new speed limit.


----------



## bhtr3d

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Classes that are now 290fps w/ 3% are as follows:
> MEN'S PRO
> SENIOR PRO
> SEMI- PRO
> KNOWN 50
> KNOWN 45
> OPEN A
> OPEN B
> SENIOR OPEN
> UNLIMITED
> LIMITED
> CLASSES THAT ARE 280 W/ 3% ERROR
> WOMEN'S PRO
> SUPER SENIOR
> MASTER SENIOR
> WOMEN'S OPEN A
> WOMEN'S OPEN B
> WOMENS KNOWN 40
> WOMENS SENIOR
> OPEN C
> HUNTER
> BOW NOVICE
> YOUNG ADULT MALE




Doug...... you stole my post LOL....its all good. Let everyone know the new things for ASA


----------



## shootist

ccumming said:


> nice, so 45-50 have a new speed limit.


Except for Women's Pro and Women's Open A,


----------



## kingalw

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Classes that are now 290fps w/ 3% are as follows:
> MEN'S PRO
> SENIOR PRO
> SEMI- PRO
> KNOWN 50
> KNOWN 45
> OPEN A
> OPEN B
> SENIOR OPEN
> UNLIMITED
> LIMITED
> CLASSES THAT ARE 280 W/ 3% ERROR
> WOMEN'S PRO
> SUPER SENIOR
> MASTER SENIOR
> WOMEN'S OPEN A
> WOMEN'S OPEN B
> WOMENS KNOWN 40
> WOMENS SENIOR
> OPEN C
> HUNTER
> BOW NOVICE
> YOUNG ADULT MALE


Open C, hunter, and Bow Novice are still 280...


----------



## Kstigall

Well, it looks like my 50 year old body with it's 26" draw will be hanging out in K45 for a while..................unless I decide to slap the youngsters around in Hunter class!


----------



## kingalw

Open Pro - No restrictions on age or sex. 50 yards, 290 FPS
Senior Open Pro* - Age 50* and over, no restriction on sex. 50 yards, 290 FPS
Women’s Open Pro – Open to female competitors only. 50 yards, 280 FPS
Known 50 Open – Known distance only. 50 yards, 290 FPS
Open A - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 290 FPS
Open B - No restrictions on age or sex. 45 yards, 290 FPS
Known 45 Open – No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only. 45 yards, 290 FPS 
Senior Open Class - Age 50* and over. 45 yards, 290 FPS
Unlimited - Release, fixed pins with magnification, any stabilizer. 45 yards, 290 FPS
Limited Open - Fingers with any sights. 45 yards, 290 FPS
Super Senior Open - Age 60* and over. 40 yards, 280 FPS 
Senior Masters Open – Age 69* and over 40 yards, 280 FPS 
Women’s Open A – Open to female competitors only. 45 yards, 280 FPS
Women’s Open B – Open to female competitors only. 40 yards, 280 FPS
Women’s Known 40 Open – Known distance, female competitors only. 40 yards, 280 FPS
Senior Women’s Open - Age 50* and over, female competitors only. 40 yards, 280 FPS
Women's Hunter - Release, fixed pins, no magnification, female competitors only. 30 yards, 260 FPS
Open C 40 yards, 280 FPS
Bow Novice – Release, fixed pins, no magnification. 30 yards, 280 FPS
Young Adult Male Open – Ages 15 – 18* 40 yards, 280 FP
Young Adult Pins – Ages 15-18*, Release, fixed pins, no magnification. 30 yards, 260 FPS
Youth Boys Open - Ages 13-14* 30 yards, 240 FPS**
Youth Girls Open - Ages 13-14* 30 yards, 240 FPS**
Youth Pins – Ages 13 -14*, Release, fixed pins, no magnification 30 yards, 240 FPS** 
Senior Eagle Open - Ages 11-12*, Parental supervision. 25 yards, 230 FPS** 
Eagle Open - Ages 9-10*, Parental supervision. 20 yards, 220 FPS** 
Junior Eagle Open - Ages 6-8*, Parental supervision. 15 yards, 220 FPS**
Traditional 25 yards, 280 FPS
Crossbows 40 yards, 330 FPS


----------



## J Whittington

not taking anything away from Ty but how did you come up with your statement? 




Babyk said:


> Ty is a great shot.....should be interesting
> 
> Jake has game also but think Ty is much much better and more skilled


----------



## Kstigall

I seem to remember some ASA "insiders" saying, not so long ago, that the ASA wasn't going to up the speed limit.


----------



## bhtr3d

Kstigall said:


> I seem to remember some ASA "insiders" saying, not so long ago, that the ASA wasn't going to up the speed limit.


Kent....some of us asa ''''insiders''' might state and keep faith in something......but its he who controls the purse strings that has the final say.


----------



## pwyrick

Look for an increase in distances in 2014.


----------



## 300MAG

pwyrick said:


> Look for an increase in distances in 2014.


It could happen. But it is harder to set courses if you add 5-10 yards to the max.
Every time we shoot a new site in Asa the courses are shorter than usual. It takes along time to cut lanes. It usually takes a couple shoots before it is where they would like it.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

bhtr3d said:


> Doug...... you stole my post LOL....its all good. Let everyone know the new things for ASA



I have been, it was a fun discussion today when I delivered some strings. Not all the listed classes though are going to 290.


----------



## rigginuts

The Game is about 2 things, shooting good and judging distance. I personnaly think they should make the speed limit 200 fps. You better be able to judge distance and your shooting must be good also. For all the known classes who really cares ?


----------



## JimmyP

Do you really think ten more feet per second will make us change our sight tapes to a smaller one


----------



## rigginuts

JimmyP said:


> Do you really think ten more feet per second will make us change our sight tapes to a smaller one


 It's the difference of someone close to 280 fps (say 276 to 280) vs someone at max limits at 298. Thats 22 fps brother and that's the difference of center 12 or and 8.


----------



## tmorelli

rigginuts said:


> It's the difference of someone close to 280 fps (say 276 to 280) vs someone at max limits at 298. Thats 22 fps brother and that's the difference of center 12 or and 8.


No its not. 

22 fps spread is a difference of .2" in POI on a misjudge.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii

GMBowPro said:


> Jake and Ty are both headed to Open Pro and it should be interesting. Those two are great shooters.


is that for true or is this coming from the rumor mill? shot with both of these young guns and it ought to put the squeeze on some of the old guys like levi and jame.


----------



## tmorelli

carlosii said:


> is that for true or is this coming from the rumor mill? shot with both of these young guns and it ought to put the squeeze on some of the old guys like levi and jame.


Hey Jame! You're old......



LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone

shootist said:


> Jacob Marlow and Michael Fryfogle are the real deal. I expect they will both hang with the top guns.


Jacob, Micheal and TY will be battling for rookie of the year next year.

Be interesting to see how many shoot downs they make. All great ambassadors to the sport and will be asset to the pro class.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

carlosii said:


> is that for true or is this coming from the rumor mill? shot with both of these young guns and it ought to put the squeeze on some of the old guys like levi and jame.


Wont surprise me one bit if one or several make the shoot downs.
DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Daniel Boone said:


> Jacob, Micheal and TY will be battling for rookie of the year next year.
> 
> Be interesting to see how many shoot downs they make. All great ambassadors to the sport and will be asset to the pro class.
> DB


All four are great shots, Epperly is moving up also. He had a great run last year as well. Jacob is a complete archer, he can smoke a 3d range, fita field, indoor rounds, and field rounds.


----------



## bhtr3d

tmorelli said:


> No its not.
> 
> 22 fps spread is a difference of .2" in POI on a misjudge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


i DON'T know of any human that can hold like a hooter shooter though. LOL


----------



## WhitBri

That's great news to me, I had set up my x cutters for 3d in general with 100 gr points, they were shooting 289 -293 thru my chrony, I was looking at shooting ASA this next year and was going to have to buy new nock busters, now I won't have to


----------



## Jame

tmorelli said:


> Hey Jame! You're old......
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I feel like it all the time. LoL. I wish the rookies well. I hope everyone of them get a chance to make the shoot off. I guarantee if they will approach it like they have other classes they will do just fine.
Jame


----------



## T.R.U.PRO

I totally dislike this new rule change, where did it come from and why? 

Just because the IBO makes a big change, the ASA feel like they have to rattle the cages to? Dont make sense to me, 280 is the ASA! WAS!


----------



## tmorelli

T.R.U.PRO said:


> I totally dislike this new rule change, where did it come from and why?
> 
> Just because the IBO makes a big change, the ASA feel like they have to rattle the cages to? Dont make sense to me, 280 is the ASA! WAS!




The optimistic side of me would like to say that ASA proactively made their rule "current" (based on faster bows being available to all) and made a step towards aligning it with NFAA and more palatable for IBO shooters. 

It is my hope that ASA and NFAA stand together staring at IBO saying "get with the program".... setting equipment rules to allow portability between organizations for shooters using the same equipment can only be a good thing.


----------



## SonnyThomas

tmorelli said:


> The optimistic side of me would like to say that ASA proactively made their rule "current" (based on faster bows being available to all) and made a step towards aligning it with NFAA and more palatable for IBO shooters.
> 
> It is my hope that ASA and NFAA stand together staring at IBO saying "get with the program".... setting equipment rules to allow portability between organizations for shooters using the same equipment can only be a good thing.


I must be missing something. The NFAA upped the speed limit in attempt to regain some 2000 lost members. They lost these members not because of faster bows, but through ticking off it's members. The failed NFAA/TNUSA merger, the raised dues (twice that I know of), and little irks along the way.
The NFAA went with 300 fps with no safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight. Off to the side; The NFAA doesn't allow all classes for all people. Example; If your young child goes to a sanctioned event with a BowHunter Free Style set up (fixed sights) he or she will shoot with those in Free Style (movable sights/long stab). 
The ASA went with 290 fps, but no safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight and the speed increase allowed for the higher classes only. 
On the other hand, the IBO (and I am not a member of) has a two stage safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight. Rule; 5 grs per pound of draw weight and those who have arrows of less than 5 grs per pound of draw weigh can not exceed 280 fps.

Mixed rules throughout, who's staring at who?


----------



## schmel_me

Im a short draw guy so have to work a little more to get go up 5-7fps from last year. But i like the modest change they went with. It doesnt make someone feel they absolutely speed up to compete.


----------



## tmorelli

SonnyThomas said:


> I must be missing something.
> 
> You are.
> 
> The NFAA upped the speed limit in attempt to regain some 2000 lost members. They lost these members not because of faster bows, but through ticking off it's members. The failed NFAA/TNUSA merger, the raised dues (twice that I know of), and little irks along the way.
> 
> Agreed. NFAA membership has nothing to do with speed or equipment rules.
> 
> The NFAA went with 300 fps with no safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight. Off to the side; The NFAA doesn't allow all classes for all people. Example; If your young child goes to a sanctioned event with a BowHunter Free Style set up (fixed sights) he or she will shoot with those in Free Style (movable sights/long stab).
> 
> The relevant part of that statement is NFAA = 300 fps.
> 
> The ASA went with 290 fps, but no safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight and the speed increase allowed for the higher classes only.
> 
> Let me revise this one for you. ASA went to 290 fps +3% (aka 298 fps) in the majority of the larger classes (affecting the bulk of shooters).
> 
> On the other hand, the IBO (and I am not a member of) has a two stage safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight. Rule; 5 grs per pound of draw weight and those who have arrows of less than 5 grs per pound of draw weigh can not exceed 280 fps.
> 
> The "two stage safety factor" is the source of the common complaint with IBO and it contributes to segregating one club/crowd/shooter population from the other. It does nothing to keep archers safer and promotes a less equal playing field. Nothing will ever truly equalize it becuase the long draw guy still has the choice to shoot heavier arrows (advantage) or draw less weight. If IBO is committed to the 5 gr/lb rule, just up their limit to 300 fps and keep it the same, allow archers to shoot under 5 grains/lb up to 300 fps.
> 
> Again, anything we can do to make it easier for more shooters to compete in all of our organizations the better of we ALL are.
> 
> 
> Mixed rules throughout, who's staring at who?


make sense?


----------



## MrKrabs

tmorelli said:


> Hey Jame! You're old......
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I was just thinking if Jame and Levi are old I must be ancient and I haven't hit 40 yet.


----------



## Supermag1

bhtr3d said:


> i DON'T know of any human that can hold like a hooter shooter though. LOL


Doesn't matter, the center of the group is still only .2" different. As everyone knows but no one in favor of the speed limit will admit, faster hardly ever means more accurate (if it did Reo would be shooting a Turbo instead of a Vantage for punching paper at 20).


----------



## Kstigall

tmorelli said:


> No its not.
> 
> 22 fps spread is a difference of .2" in POI on a misjudge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


.2" difference is on how much of a misjudge at what distance?



tmorelli said:


> make sense?


The saying, "great minds think alike" must be true as frequently we seem to be on the same page. 

My 26" draw makes 280 fps about the most I can get out of a good _target_ set up. Not saying I haven't shot faster. I've shot my Darton DS-3800 in IBO tournaments at about 297 fps in AHC. But I can't hit with it like I can with the Supra ME at 276 fps. All too often my yardage guessing skills are less than "good". +/- .2" can be a lot of points over the course of 40 targets for me. In IBO it is not as big of a deal as we are all shooting for center 10's...........

I do understand the ASA going to 290 fps but it certainly doesn't do anything for me!


----------



## bhtr3d

Supermag1 said:


> Doesn't matter, the center of the group is still only .2" different. As everyone knows but no one in favor of the speed limit will admit, faster hardly ever means more accurate (if it did Reo would be shooting a Turbo instead of a Vantage for punching paper at 20).


A lot of things matter when it comes to the physics of it all. Human error will weigh far greater then anything that a mathmaical equation can state. 

For a personal statement now. I am still up in the air on how and what will be the outcome of this over the time....I also do not know what talks, have gone on; this subject is on a paygrade higher then me...in the archery world. . So, it's a wait and see I would say, from me at least.


----------



## IBOHunt3D

bhtr3d said:


> For a personal statement now. I am still up in the air on how and what will be the outcome of this over the time....I also do not know what talks, have gone on; this subject is on a paygrade higher then me...in the archery world. . So, it's a wait and see I would say, from me at least.



In all reality, ASA is upping its speed by about 3.5%. When it comes down to it, that isn't much of a difference, and as stated above, human error will have far more impact on the game than speed. If we look at the results in 5 years, I am willing to bet the guys on top will be the ones who are great shooters and great at judging yardage, and the guys who shoot fast bows but are less than great shooters and not good at judging yardage will still be in the middle to bottom of the pack.


----------



## tmorelli

Kstigall said:


> .2" difference is on how much of a misjudge at what distance?
> 
> 
> 
> The saying, "great minds think alike" must be true as frequently we seem to be on the same page.
> 
> My 26" draw makes 280 fps about the most I can get out of a good _target_ set up. Not saying I haven't shot faster. I've shot my Darton DS-3800 in IBO tournaments at about 297 fps in AHC. But I can't hit with it like I can with the Supra ME at 276 fps. All too often my yardage guessing skills are less than "good". +/- .2" can be a lot of points over the course of 40 targets for me. In IBO it is not as big of a deal as we are all shooting for center 10's...........
> 
> I do understand the ASA going to 290 fps but it certainly doesn't do anything for me!


OT2 says I was wrong, they calculate the difference at .15" on a 1 yard miss. Here's a scenario where a 274 fps bow and a 296 fps bow take the same shot with the same 1 yard misjudge. (42 yard target, thinking it's 41)


















I wouldn't dare say that .15, .20, .25" don't make a big difference. I'd be hypocritical to do so and then tote my Triple X's to the stake (a .063" difference vs. std diameters). I will say that speed isn't the end-all, be-all that it gets portrayed as.

I was approached by a guy after a win this year. He walked up to me and without introducing himself (I'd never seen him in my life), raised up his hand and pinched his thumb and forefinger together just leaving enough crack for light to shine through. He said, "I just wanted you to know, you were "that" close to not having that buckle."

I simply said, ".....If I had a buckle for everytime I could've said that."


----------



## Kstigall

tmorelli said:


> OT2 says I was wrong, they calculate the difference at .15" on a 1 yard miss. Here's a scenario where a 274 fps bow and a 296 fps bow take the same shot with the same 1 yard misjudge. (42 yard target, thinking it's 41)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare say that .15, .20, .25" don't make a big difference. I'd be hypocritical to do so and then tote my Triple X's to the stake (a .063" difference vs. std diameters). I will say that speed isn't the end-all, be-all that it gets portrayed as.
> 
> I was approached by a guy after a win this year. He walked up to me and without introducing himself (I'd never seen him in my life), raised up his hand and pinched his thumb and forefinger together just leaving enough crack for light to shine through. He said, "I just wanted you to know, you were "that" close to not having that buckle."
> 
> I simply said, ".....If I had a buckle for everytime I could've said that."



You could have said, "well No [email protected]#% Sherlock". At a certain level there is very little difference between 1st and 5th. That guy _might _ realize it one day if he doesn't implode and quit..........


----------



## bustn'nocks

tmorelli said:


> OT2 says I was wrong, they calculate the difference at .15" on a 1 yard miss. Here's a scenario where a 274 fps bow and a 296 fps bow take the same shot with the same 1 yard misjudge. (42 yard target, thinking it's 41)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare say that .15, .20, .25" don't make a big difference. I'd be hypocritical to do so and then tote my Triple X's to the stake (a .063" difference vs. std diameters). I will say that speed isn't the end-all, be-all that it gets portrayed as.
> 
> I was approached by a guy after a win this year. He walked up to me and without introducing himself (I'd never seen him in my life), raised up his hand and pinched his thumb and forefinger together just leaving enough crack for light to shine through. He said, "I just wanted you to know, you were "that" close to not having that buckle."
> 
> I simply said, ".....If I had a buckle for everytime I could've said that."


What about a 2 yard or 3 yard mis-judge?


----------



## reylamb

So, does that mean we now get new bumper stickers? 12 + 290 = 3D.....


----------



## tmorelli

bustn'nocks said:


> What about a 2 yard or 3 yard mis-judge?


Multiply .15" times the yards missed and that would be the net difference. So a 3 yard miss in the 270's would be .45" worse than in the 290's at ranges approximately 40 yards. Less at shorter, more when further.

Only the pro ranges hit 40 yard averages in ASA.....and on any course if you are blowing targets by 3 yards, you aren't competitive anyway. Speed wont make you competitive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnyThomas

tmorelli said:


> make sense?


No. You gave the NFAA and ASA "staring at the IBO" to get with the program, so to speak. What I was pointing out roughly was one organization is no better than the other in one manner or another. Me just using the speed limit was in error. 

Slight correction;
Me; "The ASA went with 290 fps, but no safety factor as to arrow weight to draw weight and the speed increase allowed for the higher classes only." 
You; "Let me revise this one for you. ASA went to 290 fps +3% (aka 298 fps) in the majority of the larger classes (affecting the bulk of shooters)."

As such, higher classes and larger classes being the same difference. If by the Classic the bulk goes to those that will still have the 280 fps speed limit and slower.


----------



## bhtr3d

Is it me...or am I looking at something different...... the faster arrow does look like it might catch the line of the 10/12.....and the slower one is in the 8.....


----------



## Kstigall

tmorelli said:


> Multiply .15" times the yards missed and that would be the net difference. So a 3 yard miss in the 270's would be .45" worse than in the 290's at ranges approximately 40 yards. Less at shorter, more when further.
> 
> Only the pro ranges hit 40 yard averages in ASA.....an*d on any course if you are blowing targets by 3 yards, you aren't competitive anyway.* Speed wont make you competitive.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Hence, I'm shooting known class!!

Well to be honest I rarely am off by 3 yards but I will misjudge by 2 yards too damn often! But if you know your tendencies you know when to make adjustments with your aiming point.


----------



## JimmyP

I like the new rules I can remember before the 14 was added .shooting around even was a good score now it puts you about thirtish place and six or eight up will put you in the top ten or higher.these young guys that are coming up have nerves of steel.levi better sale his boat or he will be passed up by these young boys.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

reylamb said:


> So, does that mean we now get new bumper stickers? 12 + 290 = 3D.....


I haven't got one of them in years....conspiracy?


----------



## jag9177

I think if they wanted to change the rules they should. I shoot known 45 and didn't shoot at 14 unless i got cocky or agravated. As for the speed being upped I shot 280 my first year and the 2nd i actually dropped to around 270 with my setup because of poundage and comfort. So this wont affect me any but if i get a new rig it may be a factor then. All in all its just something new for people to grip and complain about.


----------



## FoggDogg

tmorelli said:


> No its not.
> 
> 22 fps spread is a difference of .2" in POI on a misjudge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



At what distance? Thanks.


----------



## Double B

Also on the arrow drop, a lite arrow will shed energy faster than a heavy arrow will ,correct? I have a supra shooting a 425 gr arrow 278 I can easily get 290 or more with a 30 in draw but I'm staying where I'm at. Is there a war for ot2 to tell the drop for each weight arrow at a distance? I don't have this program


----------



## coachmo32

bhtr3d said:


> jake marlow......also...i think (not sure) but I think ty adkins also



HEY JACOB!!! Levi better watch out next year.


----------



## coachmo32

Babyk said:


> Ty is a great shot.....should be interesting
> 
> Jake has game also but think Ty is much much better and more skilled


WRONG!! WRONG!! WRONG!! Jacob is the real deal and can back it up..


----------



## Padgett

I am shooting so much better this year now that I have a target bow and am shooting in the mid 280's, I have been a speed freek for years and would have never imagined that my scores would have gotten better not worse. I shot 345 fps last year and around 320fps the three years before and basically the speed was just a crutch for poor shooting and yardage judging. This year I did the training and committed to a target 3d rig and couldn't be happier, when I first heard the speed increase I started worrying about pulling more poundage and changing arrows to get to the new speed limit and then it hit me that I am shooting better than I ever have and should just keep growing and quit worrying about speed.


----------

